# THANKSGIVING thru CYBER MONDAY SALE at A-MAZE-N



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2015)

*THANKSGIVING thru CYBER MONDAY SALE*​ ​*20% OFF + FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS $50+*​ ​*Coupon Code = **BFCM2015*​ ​*Sale Starts Thanksgiving Day*​*Sale Ends Cyber Monday*​ ​*http://amazenproducts.com*​ ​











SMF Thanksgiving Cyber Monday 2015.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Nov 26, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm in!  

Been pondering some Q Mats for cheese, I don't need, but want a few other things too!  :biggrin:


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 27, 2015)

THANKS CB!!


----------



## typecast (Nov 28, 2015)

Definitely just picked up a ET733 thermometer, some dust, and 12" tube.  Can't wait until it all arrives now so I can work some salmon!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the "heads up". Just ordered a 6" tube...


----------



## smokin' burt (Dec 1, 2015)

Nice...

I haven't been on for about a week so naturally I missed out. My luck, always a day late or a dollar short!

SMB


----------

